
What's new in Java 12, 13 and 14, part II - cstuder
https://java.christmas/2019/19
======
bendiksolheim
"Helpful NullPointerException" is a game changer. I haven’t tried it yet, but
from the looks of it this seems to be a good enough reason to upgrade to Java
14 by itself.

------
cstuder
Part I is here:
[https://java.christmas/2019/17](https://java.christmas/2019/17)

------
java-man
I wish they changed the spec so iterating over a null Iterable would not throw
an NPE:

Iterable items = null;

for(Object x: items)

{

    
    
       // will not enter the loop
    
    }

